# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  0800 telefon

## MGrubi

zašto Roda nema 0800 (besplatnu liniju) za SOS pozive

mnogima je malo skupo zvati 091 broj

----------


## kovke

ali 0800 bi onda plaćala Udruga(mislim), a to stvarno ne bi bilo fer

----------


## anchie76

0800 nas je kostao puno tisuca kn mjesecno.  Nismo imali vise novaca za financiranje te besplatne linije.

Ne mora se zvati  091..

Postoji i 

01 61 77 520

(no mislim da trenutno taj broj ne radi zbog selidbe Rode na novu adresu).  Proraditi ce u neko dogledno vrijeme.

A ukoliko se zove taj broj, cijena poziva zaista nije visoka  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Evo sto je Maja napisala kad je doslo do ukidanja 0800 linije




> Od petka, 01.07.2005. godine gasi se besplatna 0800 linija našeg SOS telefona za dojenje. Pomoć oko dojenja od petka potražite na 01 61 77 520 radnim danom od 15-21 te subotom, nedjeljom i blagdanom od 09-21 sat. 
> Nakon što za projekt SOS telefona nismo uspjeli osigurati novac putem natječaja nismo bili u mogućnosti pokriti troškove besplatnih impulsa i odlučili smo se na nastavak pružanja pomoći na ovakav način. Vjerujemo da ćemo i tako biti u mogućnosti pomoći svim bebama i roditeljima s problemama i dilemama oko dojenja. 
> Prijelaz na novi sustav omogućili su nam Tim-kabel i Se-mark. Od srca im zahvaljujemo. 
> 
> Ponavljamo, od petka je novi broj SOS-a za pomoć u dojenju (01) 61 77 520.

----------


## Maja

0800 linija nije nikako bila isplativa, odlučili smo da bismo te novce mogli i korisnije uložiti, a pogotovo nakon što smo proveli anketu, a i kasniji pozivi su nam pokazali da mame ne zovu ništa manje jer linija nije besplatna.

No, zbog toga što smo tako dugo već samo na 091 se ispričavam i molim za još malo strpljenja.

----------


## aries24

slažem se da nije jeftino, ali pomoć koja se dobije je neprocjenjiva
još jednom   :Naklon:  savjetnicama

----------


## toma_06

> pomoć koja se dobije je neprocjenjiva


i od mene   :Naklon:

----------


## Jelka

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pomoć koja se dobije je neprocjenjiva
> 
> 
> i od mene


I ja, i ja! Ali nemam taj smajlić! Odakle vama?

----------


## apricot

klikni na ostale smajliće

----------


## Jelka

Isuseee! Pa na tome nikad nije bilo drugih smajlića pa poslije nisam ni gledala! Koja tuka! I još vidim hrpu novih smajlića u postovima, ali ja ne reagiram.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Sori za ovaj OT.

----------


## apricot

a ja se baš veselim tvojim postovima.
još otkako si prvi put pitala kako da staviš avatar (onu macu)   :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

> još otkako si prvi put pitala kako da staviš avatar (onu macu)


Došao kraj toj maci.   :Grin:  

Osim toga, ona je čini se kriva kaj me svi zamišljaju kao malu plavu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Dalm@

Mene baš zanima: 
Koliko "intervencija" u prosjeku bude dnevno na SOS telefonu?
Jel' vas zovu cure i izvan RH?
Koja je "najmlađa", a koja "najstarija" dojilja koja je tražila pomoć?

----------


## emily

pozivi izvan RH nisu moguci

mame koje traze pomoc ne pitamo za godine, vec podatke koji su relevantni za problem

broj poziva - tesko reci ovako napamet, ovisi da li je radni dan ili vikend, da li je negdje u medijima izasao broj telefona.. isl.
ne znam da li je bio koji dan u ove 3 godine da niti jednom nije zazvonio. 
rekla bih da ih je barem minimum 5-6 radnim danom (od 15-21h) - pa do petnaestak.... i vise

----------


## ivarica

> pozivi izvan RH nisu moguci


ovo je kriva informacija   :/ 
pozivi iz inozemstva nisu bili moguci kad smo imali 0800, jer pruzatelj usluga to nije omogucavao.

ali otkad smo presli na primanje poziva na telefone 01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220 mozete nas nazvati *bas odsvuda*.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> ali otkad smo presli na primanje poziva na telefone 01 61 77 520 i 091 22 77 220 mozete nas nazvati *bas odsvuda*.


 :Love:

----------


## mama mumi

Drage moje, zanima me da li SOS telefon za dojenje mogu pozvati iz Bosne i Hercegovine i koji predbroj i broj tada koristim?

----------


## leonisa

naravno
+385 1 61 77 520
+385 91 22 77 220
 :Smile:

----------


## emily

mozes zvati iz BiH, biras kao i za sve druge brojeve u RH, predbroj za Hrvatsku (385) i pozivni broj za Zagreb (1) ako zoves fiksnu liniju, odn. broj mobilnog operatera (91), ako zoves na mob.

00385 1 6177-520  
ili
00385 91 22 77 220

----------

